# Clicking Noise When turning Right



## gtr0515 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi guys so I had recently noticed a clicking noise coming from the car (front left wheel) when turning right at low speeds, only noticed it in the warm weather as my windows have down

My first thoughts were that it may have been something like a cv joint etc

So today I finally took the car to a friends garage for a closer inspection, he found the problem to be with the top brake caliper pins which allows a small amount of movement of the brake pad?? 

Just wanted to know if anyone else had come across this problem?

I did notice that my brakes only have a anti rattle pin the lower pin and not the top pin - not sure if this is normal but perhaps fitting and anti rattle clip to the top pin may solve the problem??

Would appreciate your input on this

Pics attached of the caliper and pins


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Take a look at this link mate: Nissan GT-R (R35) Technical DIY Blog: Conducting the Symphony of Sounds from GT-R

Also take the time to remove the discs and clean off any rust on your hub, then retorque the wheel nuts to approx 135NM to eliminate the other source of clicking


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Moving the rattle clip from bottom to top worked for me - also put some silicone sealant on the pins as they can be a bit loose in the holes


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

You should have two rattle clips per caliper. That may help


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> You should have two rattle clips per caliper. That may help


The CBA cars only came with one for some reason, hence the solution in the link I added is to order another. As Terry mentioned though a lot of people have just switched the bottom retaining clip to the top and cured the problem.


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

-SeanS said:


> The CBA cars only came with one for some reason, hence the solution in the link I added is to order another. As Terry mentioned though a lot of people have just switched the bottom retaining clip to the top and cured the problem.


How strange! Well at least its an easy solution


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

-SeanS said:


> Take a look at this link mate: Nissan GT-R (R35) Technical DIY Blog: Conducting the Symphony of Sounds from GT-R
> 
> Also take the time to remove the discs and clean off any rust on your hub, then retorque the wheel nuts to approx 135NM to eliminate the other source of clicking


Good link that mate , not seen it before


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Not just the CBA cars, they all come with only 1 (lower) sprung pin clip.

Nissan say fit another to the top pin if you engage in performance driving, haha! As if anyone would ever do that in a GT-R?! 

They also say that fitting the extra clip may cause extra rattling.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

gtr0515 said:


> Hi guys so I had recently noticed a clicking noise coming from the car (front left wheel) when turning right at low speeds, only noticed it in the warm weather as my windows have down


I think you got lucky mate, and inadvertently fixed the nosie by removing and refitting the front wheels.

The pin clip rattle is very light and heard in straight lines. The clicking you heard was more likely to be the infamous front wheel clicking, cured by greasing back of wheels and retorque, there was a thread about a week ago.

The clicking is heard from the opposite wheel to the way you're turning, as you said.


----------



## sparky_7999 (Apr 1, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> I think you got lucky mate, and inadvertently fixed the nosie by removing and refitting the front wheels.
> 
> The pin clip rattle is very light and heard in straight lines. The clicking you heard was more likely to be the infamous front wheel clicking, cured by greasing back of wheels and retorque, there was a thread about a week ago.
> 
> The clicking is heard from the opposite wheel to the way you're turning, as you said.


Literally put a post up last week as I had the same problem. Took wheels off, wire brushed the hub face and the back of the wheel where it meets the hub, small covering of copper slip, wheels back on to the correct torque and problem completely sorted! Some people have solved by taken wheels off and putting them on again but may as well do the full job if you've gone to the trouble of taking the wheels off!


----------

